# Afraid of taking number 2's at work



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Anyone else feel like this? Afraid to use the toilet for well you know....doing your business. I think I fear it'll back up on me then I won't know what to do.

Yes, I know this sounds gross but it's a good measure of how comfortable you are. I know at home I can do it comfortably when I'm on my regular routine. Other places too. When I'm not on my normal routine or at work uggh I can't do it.


----------



## TheBigH (Oct 14, 2013)

I usually try to avoid it but sometimes you just can't. My biggest fear when I'm in a public bathroom happened sometime last year. I was at work and we were slow so I decided to just get it over with. About 5 minutes after closing the stall door, the restroom just flooded with people (we used to get a lot of tour buses). There are only 2 stalls in the men's bathroom, so I was in one of them and had about 13 people waiting outside. I pretty much just stayed locked up in there, avoiding looking through the slit in the door in case I accidentally made eye contact with anyone. I was probably in there for about 30 minutes before they all left back onto the bus. When I got back to work I just said I was helping a customer with something. It was not fun.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Because I work odd hours compared to the rest of the store the staff toilets are usually pretty vacant, so I'm pretty comfortable in them. They're like my own personal haven away from everyone else, until someone walks in and them I'm trapped in the stall doing the whole panicked shallow breathing thing while hoping they've just popped in to wash their hands.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Hold it in until you get home and stay away from milk during work hours. That's what works for me (at least when I was employed).

But I don't stay away because I'm afraid though, everybody has to take one every once in a while, I just stay away because public washrooms are f%ing disgusting and filled with germs. 

Steering clear is a win, win.


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

TheBigH said:


> I usually try to avoid it but sometimes you just can't. My biggest fear when I'm in a public bathroom happened sometime last year. I was at work and we were slow so I decided to just get it over with. About 5 minutes after closing the stall door, the restroom just flooded with people (we used to get a lot of tour buses). There are only 2 stalls in the men's bathroom, so I was in one of them and had about 13 people waiting outside. I pretty much just stayed locked up in there, avoiding looking through the slit in the door in case I accidentally made eye contact with anyone. I was probably in there for about 30 minutes before they all left back onto the bus. When I got back to work I just said I was helping a customer with something. It was not fun.


:haha


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I used to be like this during middle school. I would be afraid of using the bathrooms and would hold it for hours and it was hard and kind of painful but I just felt better using my own bathroom than the ones at school.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh thankfully i never had to in school or work..but yes i have this fear


----------



## jabberwalk (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm usually pee shy if I'm peeing on the stalls, but I have no problem when I'm peeing on the closed cubicle.


----------



## JayChad (Oct 19, 2013)

I used to be the same way. You shouldnt hold it in all day because that just doesnt feel good, its probably not good for you, and means that the SA has 'won'. 

Make a mental note of the least busy bathrooms at your work and also the times when they are the least used, preferably one of those handicap bathrooms. Once youve secured a stall, flush several times to reduce the load on the pipes! or 'courtesy flushes'

I've been doing this ever since i clogged and subsequently flooded a toilet at school. I literally sprinted out of there, luckily no one saw. There was an 'out of order' sign on the bathroom for 2 days after, and everyone was complaining about having to use the bathroom on the lower level.


----------



## sabre5 (Oct 6, 2013)

You'll be getting paid to take a crap, think of that next time.:idea


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm even afraid to do it at home.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I hear ya.


----------



## JayChad (Oct 19, 2013)

Tokztero said:


> I'm even afraid to do it at home.


haha jokes


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

funny enough sometimes you get used to not needing it at work. I guess if you're around others and feel uncomfortable your brain gives signals to your lower anatomy to not release the flow or something.

Being close to other people in the bathroom is uncomfortable, even just to urinate I feel uncomfortable with the stand up ones, I need to go into a stall. Standing next to a guy while he is having a leak up against a wall is an uncomfortable notion.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm pretty comfortable doing it at work, whenever I get the chance to actually go that is. I sometimes have my coworkers yelling at me to go the bathroom. You know you're comfortable at work when your staff is telling you to go poop or asking you how you feel afterwards, and you have no problem answering. :b


----------



## Kyle8497 (Oct 16, 2013)

It's so awkward and repulsive having to use stalls in any public bathroom. Especially since it's quiet and you can... hear things..


----------



## heston (Oct 23, 2013)

Funniest thread ever. At the last place I worked a pigeon landed on a colleagues head while she was in a cubical (there was a window above where the pigeons roost).


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

That's why coffee and lots of water in the morning is good.


----------



## Chil (Jun 18, 2012)

Never had to do it, I think my body knows when it can and can't go


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

I wud try not to worry about it OP.If you need to do it, do it.Everyone does it....


----------



## ilovechocolate (Sep 2, 2013)

TheBigH said:


> I usually try to avoid it but sometimes you just can't. My biggest fear when I'm in a public bathroom happened sometime last year. I was at work and we were slow so I decided to just get it over with. About 5 minutes after closing the stall door, the restroom just flooded with people (we used to get a lot of tour buses). There are only 2 stalls in the men's bathroom, so I was in one of them and had about 13 people waiting outside. I pretty much just stayed locked up in there, avoiding looking through the slit in the door in case I accidentally made eye contact with anyone. I was probably in there for about 30 minutes before they all left back onto the bus. When I got back to work I just said I was helping a customer with something. It was not fun.


haha that must have been nerve-racking:teeth


----------



## Sunhawk (Oct 3, 2013)

I always see people going for the toilet in the dressing room where they can be alone lol


----------

